# HDMI - 0x10b; What issues still remain?



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please post here, any HDMI issues you still have post 0x10B.

Please describe the problem...
Your make and model of your TV.


Earl


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Ooops, sorry Earl.

I started one last night, amongst the mess as a distraction. It hasn't gotten much attention but I noticed quite a few people concerned with the HDMI issues. HDMI and 0x10B

Thank you once again for everything you and everyone else has done for us "Geeks"!


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please post here, any HDMI issues you still have post 0x10B.
> 
> Please describe the problem...
> Your make and model of your TV.
> ...


A couple of times since 108 when I have left the channel on a local HD (sat not OTA) when I turned the unit off, the next morning when I turn it on again...once I had a blank screen and was still able to change the channel and back and it was fine; the other time, this morning, the blank screen was there but it also locked up on me and then I had to do a reboot.
Never had thos problem before 108.
TV make and model in my siggy.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

deebeeeff said:


> A couple of times since 108 when I have left the channel on a local HD (sat not OTA) when I turned the unit off, the next morning when I turn it on again...once I had a blank screen and was still able to change the channel and back and it was fine; the other time, this morning, the blank screen was there but it also locked up on me and then I had to do a reboot.
> Never had thos problem before 108.
> TV make and model in my siggy.


There were two of us that had that same trouble, posted in another thread and did the reset and all is well for now. The only thing I can add to this as that I run on my composite so I don't think it's limited to HDMI.  It has only been since the 0x10B download last night, I didn't have trouble with 0x108.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Actually, so far no problems. I was having a color shift before, and I don't notice it anymore. The biggest issue in the past was the audio getting out of synch with the video. That hasn't happend.


----------



## bsmithFX4 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have 2 HR20's but what I am reporting below only happens on one of them. The one that is connected to a Panasonic TH-50PX50U has not had this problem, the one that is connected to a Panasonic TH-42PX60U has had the problem.

Similar to the post above, if I turn the unit off after having last watched an HD channel (ESPN, 73 last night), I get a black screen in the morning when it is turned on. The only channels that I can then get are the MPEG4 local channels from LA - nothing else. 

I have it set to Native = ON. It's almost like it is not changing its resolution/format when changing channels after this is happening. I originally had this 2nd box hooked up via component and it happened with the 104 release. Since the 108 release, I have switched to HDMI and it just did it again this morning. It's just odd since my other unit has not done this at all.

The only slution so far is a red button reset.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I just want to double check with you guys.

Do you have 0x10B B as in Boy... (the forum text makes it difficult between 8 and B)

What I am looking for here, is feed back on the HDMI fixes in the 0x10B release


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I just want to double check with you guys.
> 
> Do you have 0x10B B as in Boy... (the forum text makes it difficult between 8 and B)
> 
> What I am looking for here, is feed back on the HDMI fixes in the 0x10B release


Yes, I have 0x10*b*.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

I still have, with ox10b, one HDMI issue. I run with Native mode ON and have 480p/720p/1080i selected as resolutions supported (I leave 480i unchecked.) 

Sometimes when changing channels between different resolutions the HR20 does not go directly to the new resolution but does two resolution changes. For example when I am viewing a SD channel and then somethings broadcasting in 1080i it will sometimes first change to 720p and then to 1080i. This can make it take an extra long time to get to the correct resolution.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please post here, any HDMI issues you still have post 0x10B.
> 
> Please describe the problem...
> Your make and model of your TV.
> ...


My HDMI issue that was present in 0xFA remains in 0x10Boy. No change, although I did not do the complete unplug the TV procedure yet. I don't know if I'll have time to try that for a few days.

You can see my two most recent posts regarding this problem here and here.

I have a Sony KV-32HS420 32" CRT.


----------



## JayAtIU (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey all; long time reader, first time... Anyway, I got my HR20 box a few weeks ago, and have really enjoyed it. The only thing is that my TV (a JVC 34WP84) only has DVI in (HDCP compatible), so I tried running an HDMI to DVI cable from the HR20 to the TV.

The problem is that the picture has a washed out, pinkish tint to it, and no amount of reboots, power-cycling, resolution changing, etc... has corrected the issue. The best way that I can describe it is that it is like you're looking at the picture on the TV through a red/pink piece of glass, or wearing the red lens of a 3D goggle.

I am away from home till Wednesday, so I'll post pics when I return. I've been using the component outs from the HR20 to my TV, but I'd prefer to use the HDMI to DVI, as I was using the two sets of component inputs for other stuff. I have tried a couple different brands and sets of HDMI to DVI cables, with no difference in outcome.

I am running 0x10b, and have noticed the same pinkish tinting on 10b, 108, and FA software versions.

Thanks.

Jay


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

911medic said:


> My HDMI issue that was present in 0xFA remains in 0x10Boy. No change, although I did not do the complete unplug the TV procedure yet. I don't know if I'll have time to try that for a few days.
> 
> You can see my two most recent posts regarding this problem here and here.
> 
> I have a Sony KV-32HS420 32" CRT.


FYI I saw on another forum a statement that Sony has acknowledged this is a problem with a chip in the TV but also that DirecTV is trying to modify the firmware to compensate. Don't know how true this is, but is a problem that has only been reported with Sony 4:3 TVs as far as I can see.
Are you set to "native" or are you doing the upconversion in the Hr20? The only difference between HDMI and component should be the handshake that occurs between the TV and the HR20, so I would have thought if you unset native the problem might disappear - just a thought...


----------



## 325xia (Oct 28, 2006)

Woke-up this AM to a Black Screen. Tried changing channels and turned box Off and On. Still had control of Guide and Menus. Just did a Reset via the Menu. Back to working.

Samsung LN-S4695D, HDMI, HR-20 0x10b


----------



## mdmb380 (Dec 16, 2006)

HI all, thanks for making the 0x10b happen for us earl oxfa was killing me with 2 or more resets aday.earl i wonder if alot of HDMI issues are tv related i am running a hitachi 51f59 51 inch projection i have never had any hdmi trouble from this set before or after 0x10b an i am running a 12.00 hdmi cable from fleabay so at this time i have no hdmi trouble with 0x10b.


----------



## sharpmibo (Mar 1, 2006)

Two units, one problem. I have upgraded two of my units to 0x10b and have only experience one problem.

When channel surfing through the OTA stations if I hit several channels up or down through a large block of sub channels. The 9.1 - 9.5 pbs subs, in the San Francisco Bay area, I many times get a black screen when it stops. Sometimes after quite some time, appr. 30 seconds, it will display a picture. Otherwise I have to manuall input a channel to again recieve a picture.

One unit did fail to record a scheduled show shortly after the upgrade but no other failures.

Overall this seems to be a stable release but will get a good workout this week.

Both TV's are connected via HDMI with native on.


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

Two units - two problems (one each).

One had a black-screen lock-up last evening - following several channel changes - not using the guide, but rather from direct keyboard input. RBR solved.

Second unit had a *similar* lock up this AM, although I can't say it was locked-up completely. I was on channel 2, and selected a different channel. No picture (although the guide info was displayed). After waiting about 10 sec, I reselected channel 2, and it appeared. Tries selecting another channel (different that first time) and still no picture. Went back to 2 w/no problem.

At that point, RBR.

Just some more data points ...


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

JayAtIU said:


> Hey all; long time reader, first time... Anyway, I got my HR20 box a few weeks ago, and have really enjoyed it. The only thing is that my TV (a JVC 34WP84) only has DVI in (HDCP compatible), so I tried running an HDMI to DVI cable from the HR20 to the TV.
> 
> The problem is that the picture has a washed out, pinkish tint to it, and no amount of reboots, power-cycling, resolution changing, etc... has corrected the issue. The best way that I can describe it is that it is like you're looking at the picture on the TV through a red/pink piece of glass, or wearing the red lens of a 3D goggle.
> 
> ...


Jay, Color tints are sometimes indicative of a bad cable or connector. Inspect the plugs and connectors on both ends. It could also mean that your particular HR20 has a bad output driver, solder conection ,etc and needs to be replaced. If the cables and connectors look good have DTV replace the box.

azarby


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl, 

I have two HR20s. One of the HR20s is connected via HDMI to a 32" Toshiba LCD. The other HR20 is connected to a Dtrovision HDMI Link x4 switch to a Panasonic 50" Plasma. The system on the Toshiba works perfectly I see all screens form power up or RBR. The system on the switch to the Panasonic has one small problem. When doing an RBR, the screen is blank until the acquiring satellite screen pops up. All other times it works ok. This not much of a problem, but when forcing downloads, I have to guess when the first welcome screen appears to input the 02468 SW force. I have not had a chance to try the second box directly to the plasma without the switch as my cables would need to be re-routed, but I will give it a try if I have a chance. System is working fine, so I don't want to do an RBR unless necessary.

azarby


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

Perhaps it would help us to know exactly what HDMI issues were fixed...I think D*TV really needs to be more specific in their release notes. I don't mind being a beta customer if they will share more detail in what they are fixing. The current "Hey here is a new release do you still see problems" is not being respectful to those of us who really are trying to help D*TV to get this box working well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

There are not "exact" HDMI fixes... these are more compatibility fixes, more then any specific feature of HDMI.

So you are not going to see much "specifics" when it comes to that area.

So... to rephrase the original question.

1) Did anyone loose TV viewing with 0x10B and had to switch to Component?

The secondary one, is:
2) Did it fix HDMI for anyone?


----------



## jofish (Dec 17, 2006)

I have the exact same TV and experienced the same problem. You described the problem perfectly. It is a pinkish washed out picture. I contacted JVC and they had no idea what I was refering to so they had no advise to offer. I also have an H20 receiver that I will try connecting to the TV to see if there is any difference. I'll let you know.



JayAtIU said:


> Hey all; long time reader, first time... Anyway, I got my HR20 box a few weeks ago, and have really enjoyed it. The only thing is that my TV (a JVC 34WP84) only has DVI in (HDCP compatible), so I tried running an HDMI to DVI cable from the HR20 to the TV.
> 
> The problem is that the picture has a washed out, pinkish tint to it, and no amount of reboots, power-cycling, resolution changing, etc... has corrected the issue. The best way that I can describe it is that it is like you're looking at the picture on the TV through a red/pink piece of glass, or wearing the red lens of a 3D goggle.
> 
> ...


----------



## induna (Aug 18, 2006)

The garbled audio I was experiencing with my Olevia 532H on power up that began with EF appears to be resolved with 0B. 

It seemed to be a timing problem caused by the HR20 coming out of standby too soon after the TV was turned on. Power cycling the TV, HR20, or cycling the TV's inputs would restore audio to normal. This was not a factor before EF and seems to have been resolved 10B (and 108).


----------



## DerekVM (Dec 14, 2006)

*0x10b--HDMI--HLR5087W*

Came back last night to a black screen, with menu controls. Had to reset. Then twice today the box locked up while changing channels (Ticket HD to OTA HD and mpeg4 HD to SD). Again, reset.



rsonnens said:



> I still have, with ox10b, one HDMI issue. I run with Native mode ON and have 480p/720p/1080i selected as resolutions supported (I leave 480i unchecked.)
> 
> Sometimes when changing channels between different resolutions the HR20 does not go directly to the new resolution but does two resolution changes. For example when I am viewing a SD channel and then somethings broadcasting in 1080i it will sometimes first change to 720p and then to 1080i. This can make it take an extra long time to get to the correct resolution.


I've noticed the same behavior.

I can't say i've noticed any HDMI related issues. Like what?

Overall 0x10b seems pretty stable. OTA channels seem to throw it a curve ball but at least it's working.


----------



## OldCowboyFan (Dec 17, 2006)

HDMI to DVI cable to my SONY KDF-70XBR950. I run in native. No issues with 10B other than it takes longer sometimes to acquire the channel (pretty subjective).


----------



## flipper2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

Not having any problems with anything since getting the 10b. One nice feature with the trick play that I would like is. You can 30 slip ahead, but when you press the (replay 6 secs) button WHILE inside the 30 slip it needs to complete the the last 30 second slip before giving control back to the replay or play button.

I noticed this in 108 and 10b i dont recall this prior but not 100% sure.

If you dont understand what im asking, I can reclairify..


oh more thing.. when playing media, after you make the choice of what song your playing, you need to go all the back through the music/photos menu to select another song or photo. There needs to be a shortcut to cut there quickly..


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> FYI I saw on another forum a statement that Sony has acknowledged this is a problem with a chip in the TV but also that DirecTV is trying to modify the firmware to compensate. Don't know how true this is, but is a problem that has only been reported with Sony 4:3 TVs as far as I can see.
> Are you set to "native" or are you doing the upconversion in the Hr20? The only difference between HDMI and component should be the handshake that occurs between the TV and the HR20, so I would have thought if you unset native the problem might disappear - just a thought...


Thanks for the feedback.

The explanation regarding a chip problem in the TV would be more acceptable if HDMI and the TV's "16:9 Enhanced Mode" didn't work just fine with the HR10-250 using this exact same HDMI cable and TV.

I am set to Native, but it doesn't matter. Native off, native on, using HDMI, ALL content is detected as 16:9, whether it should be or not, and the Enhanced Mode kicks in, squishing 4:3 content to 16:9 dimensions. There has been some improvement since I initially got the box, as the first couple of software versions actually caused further vertical compression of existing 16:9 content when the Enhanced Mode was active. At least now it displays existing 16:9 content correctly.

This whole HDMI issue isn't a huge deal for me, as using component provides acceptable picture quality and doesn't restrict my other electronics use, as I have enough inputs into the TV. That aside, I would like to see it working properly, especially since it DID work with the HR10.


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Observed the oddest thing today watching the Green Bay/Detroit game. The game itself was flawless but the audio was breaking up on the commercial breaks. Was watching the Mpeg4 feed. Otherwise 0x10b has been solid. The OTA quality matches or slighly exceeds the quality of my HR10 OTA quality.


----------



## jclark (Oct 4, 2006)

I have problem with editing my favorite channels. If I scroll down the channels list by hitting the channel down button, I can't scroll back up. If I hit the channel up button, it looks like it scrolls up, but it is just the same channels that were displayed before.


----------



## techspaces (Dec 18, 2006)

After the update I was no longer able to use my Onkyo receiver to switch HDMI. The HR20 would not even boot until I plugged it directly into the TV, which is a Samsung 50" DLP.


----------



## cjhrph (Sep 11, 2003)

I have had several lockups requiring reset since downloading the other night. Also, I have had several instances of the "delete recording" now off of both OTA and HD recordings. Tried resetting and formatting... machine was locked up this morning needing a reset. For me, this update is no more stable that OxFA (which was lousy).  

Interestingly enough, prior to xFA I had very few problems with the box.


----------



## sharpmibo (Mar 1, 2006)

Last night while attempting to watch a recording in progress, HD local not OTA, the box locked up and was totally unresponsive. I did nothing until the recording was scheduled to end. After red button reset all came back including the completed recording. I was able to watch the recording with no problem.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

I added 2 local OTA sub-chnls to my guide, both weather chnls!

7-2 works fine!

5-2 I get guide info no audio or video! change chnl, get guide info, no audio or video on any chnl ???

I can "power off" the HR20, then "power it back on" it returns to the chanel I was @ before trying to tune to the sub chnl, no matter what chnl I was on when I powered off!!
This repeats *everytime* I tune to that piticular sub chnl!

Could this be a PSIP problem from that local sub chnl??
Does not do this on my H20!!


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

911medic said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> The explanation regarding a chip problem in the TV would be more acceptable if HDMI and the TV's "16:9 Enhanced Mode" didn't work just fine with the HR10-250 using this exact same HDMI cable and TV.
> 
> ...


Yes, with these HDMI issues things that work with one box don't work with another. The HR20 and HR10 of course use different HDMI chips. But the Sony TVs seem to be the only ones having this particular problem with the HR20. One of the general problems as I understand it is that the HDMI spec is not very good, and so there are differences between implementations. These usually result in HDMI not working at all, or being intermittent, but this strange resolution/aspect ratio issue seems to be unique to Sony.


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> Yes, with these HDMI issues things that work with one box don't work with another. The HR20 and HR10 of course use different HDMI chips. But the Sony TVs seem to be the only ones having this particular problem with the HR20. One of the general problems as I understand it is that the HDMI spec is not very good, and so there are differences between implementations. These usually result in HDMI not working at all, or being intermittent, but this strange resolution/aspect ratio issue seems to be unique to Sony.


TB do you have your 0x10b update yet in the DFW area?


----------



## joejhawk (Oct 3, 2006)

azarby said:


> Jay, Color tints are sometimes indicative of a bad cable or connector. Inspect the plugs and connectors on both ends. It could also mean that your particular HR20 has a bad output driver, solder conection ,etc and needs to be replaced. If the cables and connectors look good have DTV replace the box.
> 
> azarby


I have had the same issues but it only seems to be on the HD locals. I swapped the box with my other unit and it followed the box. It happened on both HDMI and composite and on 2 separate TVs.

Tech is scheduled for tomorrow, supposedly bringing another box.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

texasbrit:

What model Sony do you have?


----------



## yesongs (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a JVC PD-42WX84 42”

I had used HDMI a few months back but one of the past updates caused a lockup that even a reset / reformat would not fix.

Had to revet to component

Grabbed 10B on Santa's second visit and decided to make the effort to back to HDMI again yesterday.

Appears to be working fine now - very pleased

Eddie


----------



## Intex (Sep 5, 2006)

I tried to record 2 shows on local HD channels. Afterwards they both showed recorded, one showed a red 30min recording, the other a red 60 minute reoding. When I went to play them, the screen was just blank blue- nothing. When I fast forwarded it stayed blank screen.
Using a NEC Plasma with HDMI.


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

jclark said:


> I have problem with editing my favorite channels. If I scroll down the channels list by hitting the channel down button, I can't scroll back up. If I hit the channel up button, it looks like it scrolls up, but it is just the same channels that were displayed before.


I just got 0x10b last night. I noticed this same behavior when trying to add my OTA channels. It doesn't matter whether you scroll down with the down arrow key or page down, going back up either by scrolling or paging will not get you back past the top channel currently displayed.

BTW, OTA setup was a piece of cake.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Picture still not centered, pushed off to the left. The status bar touches the left end of the screen. Only happens with HDMI, not component.

Mitsubishi 55" Rear Projection WS-55313
HDMI to DVI connection.


----------



## dafreeds (Sep 8, 2006)

This morning, I tried to turn on the receiver and nothing happened while using the remote. Then, tried on the box to power on, nothing. Did a RBR and it took me to the Almost there... A few more seconds message and waited. Nothing. Did a second RBR and it appears to be working.

Anyone else???

Until now, my problems have been limited and mostly acceptable/expected (except for my wife), but now I am getting concerned that DirecTV is rushing things and may be making the box more unstable.

For whtat its worth, I'll stick it out.

AND YES, I GOT 10B TODAY! The wierd thing is when I go to the System Info tab, it shows the Past Upgrade to be at 7:06am ... which is now. I wonder if the software download got hung somewhere and did not finish until the reset.

So is life!!!


----------



## dafreeds (Sep 8, 2006)

This is dafreeds from the earlier thread.

After two RBRs, now my Program Guide is gone, my previously recorded programs are gone and my To Do record list are gone.

DirecTV is making me angry now. My recorded Thomas and Friends for my children are gone. Hell Hath no Fury like a Child Scorn!!!

My wife is pissed, too, but my kids are the ones that are going to suffer the most. I read these posts all the time and feel bad for the folks who have problems when I have been mostly OK, but now, I can finally sympathize.

Please DirecTV, get your gosh darn act together and make sure you make things better instead of worse.


----------



## SFS97 (Sep 12, 2006)

dafreeds said:


> This is dafreeds from the earlier thread.
> 
> After two RBRs, now my Program Guide is gone, my previously recorded programs are gone and my To Do record list are gone.
> 
> ...


After RBR the guide takes up to 24 hours to re-populate, as it does your to do list will come back. I don't know what to tell you on the lost recording though.


----------



## emerson42 (Sep 26, 2006)

After upgrading to 0x10b thanks to Santa, I had a problem the next day when I got home. Audio and video were updating, but the system was completely unresponsive to remote or front panel presses. In the end I had to reboot. It hasn't happened again, so I don't really have any more data. I didn't spend a lot of time trying to gather more data, but if it happens again I'll try to figure it out more.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Posted here as well:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=760899&postcount=280

If you go into setup and choose native mode on, then off, without exiting, the resolution changes to 480p even though I don't have that set as an available resolution.

Pushing the format button returns the resolution to 1080i (which is the only res I use) and the unit functions normally after that.

I believe this is an HDMI issue but am unable to test it with component in my setup.

TV: Philips 37PF9431D/37 (1366x768 LCD)


----------



## DFWKDFE2000 (Oct 19, 2006)

Texasbrit: 

I have the sony KDF50E2000 and the HR20. I have not had this problem. I have my HR20 set up with Native off and set to 720. Everthing seems to communicate well, the only problem I see; is from time to time with FOX only I will get an audio drop out and a blue screen for about 10 seconds. I think it is the station because all the other HD channels work and look good. I have not herd of this problem with Sony T.V.'S. 

Have you tried switching the HDMI input to the other? That is if you have two HDMI inputs.


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

I still am getting no image/sound when I use HDMI with the new release (0x10b). The screen is blank when using HDMI. Using component video and the picture/sound works without a problem. I've verified that the HDMI cable and set works with directv's h20 receiver. Just not the HR20. This problem has occurred in all previous releases.

The set has 2 HDMI inputs. Neither has worked with the HR20. I have also tried using native mode or a fixed mode. Neither works with the HDMI.

TV - Sony KDS-R60XBR1 -sxrd projection TV


----------



## krogers49 (Dec 18, 2006)

I still haven't been able to get HDMI to work. The only picture that comes through are wide wavy pink lines. The only exception to this is when I do a RBR it works correctly during the startup screens until step 2 of 2. It then switches back to the pink wavy lines. 

I've tried native on and off, all different resolutions and unplugging the TV. So far nothing makes any difference.

Component video works fine.

TV model= Sony KDF-E42A10 Feb. 2006

No problems with the sound. I'm using the optical output running through a receiver. HDMI is direct from HR20 to TV.


----------



## BobV (Dec 15, 2006)

> HDMI
> I still haven't been able to get HDMI to work. The only picture that comes through are wide wavy pink lines. The only exception to this is when I do a RBR it works correctly during the startup screens until step 2 of 2. It then switches back to the pink wavy lines.
> 
> I've tried native on and off, all different resolutions and unplugging the TV. So far nothing makes any difference.
> ...


I have the same tv and setup with no problems!!!!!

I am using native on and check the boxes 720 and 1080, No 480 checked.

Audio is piped to my sony a/v unit via optic cable.

Video is hdmi direct to the tv for video only.

(I think I have the audio disabled on the tv which my make the difference.)


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please post here, any HDMI issues you still have post 0x10B.
> 
> Please describe the problem...
> Your make and model of your TV.
> ...


Earl,

I have two HR20s. One of the HR20s is connected via HDMI to a 32" Toshiba LCD (32HL66). The other HR20 is connected to a Dtrovision HDMI Link x4 switch to a Panasonic (TH-50PX50U) 50" Plasma (video only). Now that we have 0x10b up and running for a few days, my wife has told me that she is having picture drop outs and random static on the sound from the Panasonic system. She said it lasts for about 10-15 seconds. The audio is Dolby Digital through the optical out connection of the HR20 to my Denon system receiver. I asked her about the Toshiba system and she said that one only loses the picture (10-15 seconds) once in a while, but there is no static on the sound. The Toshiba sound is via HDMI directly to the LCD. The problems described above on on the local high def channels. I will have her use the local OTA for a while to see if there is any difference in performance.

The HR20 that is connected to the Panasonic , replaced a HR10-250 using the same switch and cables. The HR10-250 unit never had any pcture drop outs or static, just audio syc problems. So this is a new problem to the HR20. I did not notice this probelm when we had OxFA .
Regards
azarby


----------



## carrot (Aug 3, 2006)

Black unwatchable recordings – somewhat repeatable: Record 720P show from "To Do" list. Start to watch from “List” while still recording. Recording still continues into a phantom black file. Cannot be watched even after it ends. But can watch show by going to live tuner. Happens on FOX 2 HD bay area. Repeatable on all last 4 releases. Most recent release at least avoids the total lock up and re-boot if you try to any key strokes to make it work.

Tuner worse than Tivo HD PVR - hard to believe – No reception or occasional flashes of 2.1 or 4.1 bay area even with high gain antenna with low noise preamp on high mast within primary area. God help the ATSC transition in 2 years.

Closed captioning: Ignores color setting most of the time for background. Randomly switches correct or wrong even during shows. Same for last 4 releases.

Error message on crappy antenna signal refers to satellite antenna problems only

Local station list in guide is a hardwired to NOT include HD MPEG-4 locals but does include SD MPEG-2 local - pretty stupid on an HD box

And although not exactly the H20's fault, peak audio levels vary by 20db, yes 20 db! between some channels. Surely after 11 years DTV has found ways of monitoring audio and not sleeping in the control room.


----------



## sturub (Sep 16, 2006)

Is anyone having any HDMI issues connecting the HR20 to Pioneer Elite Plasmas


----------



## JasonC23 (Sep 6, 2006)

I got the update early yesterday morning, and had my first problem with the box last night. I have a recurring manual recording set up (295 SPROUT, recording "The Good Night Show" between 5:30 and 6:00 pm Mon-Fri). This manual recording worked earlier this week before the update. Last night, though, the box recorded channel 295 twice--from 5:30 to 6:00 pm like it should, but also from 5:30 to indefinitely. I noticed the record light still on at 6:14 and shut it off.

I then went it and tried to play the 2 recordings. The correct recording works--it plays from 5:30 to 6:00 just fine. The duplicate, unending recording says it's 44 minutes long (since I shut it off at 6:14), but when I try to play it, all I get is a black screen. Worse, I can't delete it. The double-dash trick doesn't get rid of it; nor does selecting the show and clicking on Delete.

How do I get this off My Playlist? And is it bad if it's always there?

Edit: Crap, just noticed I posted this in the HDMI thread, not the general 10b thread. Sorry about that, Earl, can you move this to a better place?


----------



## Lightman (Nov 6, 2006)

Version: 0x10B
Worked this way in previous versions also

HR20 won't power on with my HDMI switch and my TV off. I have a Radio Shack HDMI Switcher 15-1940 and a Toshiba 30HF83. If the HDMI switch is set for the HR20 and the TV is OFF, then the HR20 won't power on. Once I turn the TV on the HR20 will power on automatically since it has already sensed pressing the power button. The TV is a DVI input, btw.

Is there really any condition specified in an HDMI interface that would/should prevent a device from powering on? I wouldn't think so, but I'm just guessing. It seems to me that nothing in an HDMI interface should block power up, but I may be wrong. Anyway, I thought I'd report it in case it's an issue that hasn't been uncovered.


----------



## krogers49 (Dec 18, 2006)

BobV said:


> I have the same tv and setup with no problems!!!!!
> 
> I am using native on and check the boxes 720 and 1080, No 480 checked.
> 
> ...


I also have the audio disabled on the tv. I did have both of the 480 boxes checked, so I unchecked them and turned native on, but still get the same result. Maybe I've just got a bad cable or something.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I sometimes get searching for sat signal on local HD channel 9


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone having a problem with HDMI and a Sony KD-34XBR960?

As I've also had the black screen previously and have gone back to component. I've been hoping to install my MonoPrice 5x1 HDMI switch and was wondering if it's time to give it a try...?

TIA


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

R8ders2K said:


> Anyone having a problem with HDMI and a Sony KD-34XBR960?
> 
> As I've also had the black screen previously and have gone back to component. I've been hoping to install my MonoPrice 5x1 HDMI switch and was wondering if it's time to give it a try...?
> 
> TIA


I've been using the MonoPrice 5x1 HDMI switch since day 1 with the HR20 and my Sammy...no problems at all. (14 weeks)


----------



## mooniac (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There are not "exact" HDMI fixes... these are more compatibility fixes, more then any specific feature of HDMI.
> 
> So you are not going to see much "specifics" when it comes to that area.
> 
> ...


So for me, I still get no picture or sound. I have a Vizio L32HD (manufacture date June 2006) and it worked great up until 0xE8 (I think) and since then nothing. When we went to 0xFA, I checked with a DVD player to verify the TV still works but maybe I should do that again as with 0x10B I still get nothing. I've tried unplugging the TV for 30 minutes and nothing, then restarting the HR20 and still nothing. I'm willing to try anything else to help isolate a problem if you have suggestions.


----------



## h0ckeysk8er (Oct 12, 2006)

As in the previous version:

-) Sharp LC-45GD6U
-) Probably late 2004 or early 2005 build date (but has had firmware updates and some internal board replacements)
-) Main Version 1.32 (2005/11/11)
Card Version 2.02
Monitor Version 3.09
-) No switches, etc....direct from HR20 to panel via HDMI
-) Optical digital audio from HR20 to Denon 2805

Note: Although both component and HDMI inputs show no signal when HR20 in standby, the Denon still shows signal on the optical digital audio port.

Problem: If panel is not powered on or is still initializing when the HR20 comes out of standby, the video signal fails to sync up. I can then cause a resync by:

- Switch from HDMI to component input on the panel
- Switch HR20 into and out of standby

While I could workaround the problem by switching the order of the startup macro on my remote, there is a low WAF since I have to insert around 6-8 seconds of delay between TV power on and HR20 out of standby for successful HDMI sync up. Wife and kids perceive that delay as a problem.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

After several days of 10b, I still have to babysit the ToDo list. I thought this one would stabilize manual recordings, but every morning, I check the ToDo list, and most of my scheduled NHL Center Ice recordings are gone. In the History they are listed as "canceled (no reason)" So I re-set the recordings, check the ToDo list the next morning, and they are gone again. Lather, rinse, repeat...

So, now that OTA is enabled, when will D* enable DVR???


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

When quickly changing channels from Channel 4, NBC to 4.1, 4.2, 4.3, 4.4 OTA channels the picture hangs and the HR20 is unresponsive to the remote. This doesn't seem to be "repeatable."


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

R8ders2K said:


> Anyone having a problem with HDMI and a Sony KD-34XBR960?
> 
> As I've also had the black screen previously and have gone back to component. I've been hoping to install my MonoPrice 5x1 HDMI switch and was wondering if it's time to give it a try...?
> 
> TIA


I have the 34xbr800 and still have hdmi to dvi issues with handshake sometimes.
I just change from Mpeg2 to Mpeg4 and get signal back.


----------



## Experated (Nov 25, 2006)

Still having same problem with lockup after hitting the pause button and unplayable recordings as after the OXFA update. RBR fixes for a few hours - but the lost recordings do not become playable.

Awaiting my 3rd replacement HR-20 - to see if that fixes it. Was hopeful that the software update would resolve the problem. No such luck.

Hope other people are having better luck than me. Otherwise D* would be forced out of business.


----------



## JBDM (Dec 24, 2006)

HR20 w/ direct HDMI connection (video only) to a Panasonic TH-50PH9UK (built in July 2006). I've had the HR20 for about a month. The HDMI connection worked for a couple of weeks then stopped (the TV reports "no signal" on that input). Not sure if I got a software update after the first couple of weeks that killed the HDMI. I've tried a bunch of stuff in an attempt to fix the problem (RBR, power off HR20 and TV, turned Native on/off, switched cables, etc.), but nothing worked. I do get *something* on the HDMI input as the HR20 boots -- either a pink "Almost there" screen or static -- but the signal disappears shortly thereafter.


----------



## Terry740 (Nov 15, 2005)

This last software update marks the second time I lost my sound on my Samsung Slim- fit. It will disappear immediately after the update then gradually come back on after a few days. I am using my HDMI connection. The component inputs do not work either.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

JBDM said:


> HR20 w/ direct HDMI connection (video only) to a Panasonic TH-50PH9UK (built in July 2006). I've had the HR20 for about a month. The HDMI connection worked for a couple of weeks then stopped (the TV reports "no signal" on that input). Not sure if I got a software update after the first couple of weeks that killed the HDMI. I've tried a bunch of stuff in an attempt to fix the problem (RBR, power off HR20 and TV, turned Native on/off, switched cables, etc.), but nothing worked. I do get *something* on the HDMI input as the HR20 boots -- either a pink "Almost there" screen or static -- but the signal disappears shortly thereafter.


Since you didn't list unplugging TV, you may try it if you haven't done it. My Sony required me to unplug the TV (for a minute) to reset the TV HDMI port (apparently the HDMI circuit is still powered when the TV is off). This cleared up my problem.


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a Samsung S5053 hooked up with both component and HDMI cables. Video is excellent; my only issue is still audio. The sound will be heard thru the TV via HDMI cable still for about 15 mins. and go quiet. Using component that does not happen. As far as the locals and OTA only missing one local { FROM THE GUIDE} that’s 19-2 WXIX in zip code 41091,Cincinnati DMA 9-1 and 9-1 WCPO are listed in the guide but still come and go, one minute they work the next I`m getting the 771 on the screen, and I am running the current firmware 0x10b. No problems recording and playing recorded video.


----------



## jsherm007 (Jun 23, 2006)

all year the 'red' button is VERY slow with the ST. I want to see the scores and the red button doesn't bring them up for about 30sec. Also once the scores are up the arrow keys don't start working to select other games for 30-45sec. why is this sooooooo slow??? And did I mention I'd like to select the score to bring up the other game, i.e. switch stations, but I don't want the scores around the current game to go away... B/c then I go to the new game, wait 30sec before the red button works, then repeat... sux.


----------



## rgc1042 (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't know if this is an HDMI problem or not. I still have the problem of some programs not playing back even though I have the latest software release. I have done the 'red button reset' to no avail. Last night it did it with the national feed CBS West for NCIS and the Unit. Recording light was on, appeared ok. I have had problems when I tried to play back a recording that had not finished so I waited until after 10:00. Brought up list of programs and tried to play NCSI. Showed time bar across the bottom and program info at the top of the screen. Would not play back. FF, skip. No button would make it play. Time bar was strange. Instead of showing 0:00, showed 0:-59?? Why is it taking so long to fix this problem? This has happened to me too many times. Also last night, I was watching the OTA recorded news on LA ABC channel 7.1. The audio cut out several times???

Mitsubishi 57731 tv


----------



## ChrisMinCT (Dec 7, 2006)

Upon receiving 10b, Closed Captioning stopped working on mute. Our TV (an RCA Scenium 52") is set up to automatically turn on CC when it is muted. Has worked fine, until 10b. Now it has stopped working.

My wife has hearing problems and uses this feature to watch TV later in the evening after the kids have gone to bed. She turns on the Receiver at a low volume and then mutes the TV so she can read the dialog she misses.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had to do another red button reboot yesterday. I believe the problem started the day before when a recorded show played until the end and no one was around at the completion of the show to opt to delete or keep the program. After that I started recording shows that either were not recorded or immediately put me to the delete or keep prompt.

IMO, there is a software flaw somewhere in the save or delete recorded programs code that causes the machine to either lockup or otherwise malfunction.


----------



## rpjonesga (Sep 21, 2006)

Earl,

I don't know if my problems are related to the new software or not. My issue has to do with 720 and 1080 resolution through the HDMI cable. The picture in both of those settings are messed up. In 720, the picture is snowy and pushed to the right on my LCD. In 1080, the picture is split into a bunch of green lines and you cannot even see the picture. When I switch over to component video, there are no problems at all. These picture issues are on only one of my two HR 20s. The unit with the problem is hooked up to a Sharp LCD. The HR 20 with no problems is hooked up to a Panasonic 50 inch plasma.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

rpjonesga said:


> Earl,
> 
> I don't know if my problems are related to the new software or not. My issue has to do with 720 and 1080 resolution through the HDMI cable. The picture in both of those settings are messed up. In 720, the picture is snowy and pushed to the right on my LCD. In 1080, the picture is split into a bunch of green lines and you cannot even see the picture. When I switch over to component video, there are no problems at all. These picture issues are on only one of my two HR 20s. The unit with the problem is hooked up to a Sharp LCD. The HR 20 with no problems is hooked up to a Panasonic 50 inch plasma.


Try swapping the two HR20's. Then you'll know if you have a defective HR20, or if something is goofy with the Sharp's video inputs.


----------



## rpjonesga (Sep 21, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Try swapping the two HR20's. Then you'll know if you have a defective HR20, or if something is goofy with the Sharp's video inputs.


I thought of that as well. When I hooked up the HR 20 to my Panasonic 50 inch plasma, there were no problems. Since the HR 20 works fine on my Sharp with component video and but not HDMI, the problem must be with my HDMI connection on the Sharp. I had previously attached another HDMI cable to the Sharp and still had the same problem. I guess that I will have to utilize my Best Buy extended warranty.


----------



## JayAtIU (Dec 17, 2006)

joejhawk said:


> I have had the same issues but it only seems to be on the HD locals. I swapped the box with my other unit and it followed the box. It happened on both HDMI and composite and on 2 separate TVs.
> 
> Tech is scheduled for tomorrow, supposedly bringing another box.


Thanks for the info, joejhawk. I would be inclined to think that it is the box, but jofish described that he had the same issues, with the same tv, in post #21 of this thread.

Anyway, attached are the photos. One other interesting item of note is that after a reboot, the screen is initially the correct blue color, even through the DVI connection. However, after a certain point in the boot process is reached, the pink tint is applied, and I can't get rid of it after that. I would think that this would indicate that the connections, drivers, etc... within the box are sound, and that it is a software incompatiblity between the HR20 and my TV. Let me know what you think, and what to do next.


----------



## jofish (Dec 17, 2006)

JayAtIU said:


> Hey all; long time reader, first time... Anyway, I got my HR20 box a few weeks ago, and have really enjoyed it. The only thing is that my TV (a JVC 34WP84) only has DVI in (HDCP compatible), so I tried running an HDMI to DVI cable from the HR20 to the TV.
> 
> The problem is that the picture has a washed out, pinkish tint to it, and no amount of reboots, power-cycling, resolution changing, etc... has corrected the issue. The best way that I can describe it is that it is like you're looking at the picture on the TV through a red/pink piece of glass, or wearing the red lens of a 3D goggle.
> 
> ...


Jay<

Not sure if you received my previous response but I have the same TV and experienced the exact same problem. I was wondering if you have come up with a solution or work around. I haven't. I tried different HDMI cables and also connected my H20 box with no success. JVC was no help.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Experated (Nov 25, 2006)

Still having the same issues as with OXFA. Black screen until RBR. Unwatchable problem - DVR not a DVR. Freezes up on pause until you change channels. Reset fixes for a while, but same problems return after a few hours.

Awaiting my 4th HR-20 to see if they can finally get it right. What a lemon!


----------



## JayAtIU (Dec 17, 2006)

jofish said:


> Jay<
> 
> Not sure if you received my previous response but I have the same TV and experienced the exact same problem. I was wondering if you have come up with a solution or work around. I haven't. I tried different HDMI cables and also connected my H20 box with no success. JVC was no help.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe.

Yeah, I actually read your post, and mentioned it in my second post (#76 of this thread). I haven't found a workaround or fix, and have tried different cables. I used my old Samsung HD receiver through the DVI input without issues for the last 1.5 years on this TV, so I know that the input is fine. And, as I mentioned above, I know that the HR20 is capable of passing a normal signal through the HDMI to DVI cable, because for the first few seconds of a reboot, the picture and color coming through are normal. However, once a certain point in the boot process is reached, I get the pink tint, and that's all she wrote.

I'm not sure what to do next; I know this is a bug reporting thread, but are these issues making it back to DirecTV via Earl? Is there some other way that we should be reporting this?

Thanks

Jay


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

I had to switch to component. My HDMI is not working at all. I have two HR20s but only one TV supports HDMI, so I can't speak for one box, but the bedroom HR20 is hooked to a Vizio L32 LCDTV and the HDMI doesn't work at all.


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

With all the issues I see with HDMI I can't help but wonder why even go there. Component works just fine. Why bother with all the problems getting HDMI to work properly?


----------



## btmccain (Oct 25, 2006)

For whatever reason my caller ID hasn't worked since Christmas Eve and I have rebooted several times. I also think there should be a "how many episodes to keep" when setting a manual recording.


----------



## fl_dba (Sep 29, 2006)

Not sure this is a HDMI issue per se. But starting with 0x10b I have noticed on Mpeg4 local HD stations (both live and recorded) that the video will "jump" forward a few frames a couple of times per minute. Audio stays in-synch, it just looks like someone snipped out a small section of the film (video). I never see this when watching my BHN SA8300 HD DVR (cable) or my HD10-250 which are all connected to the same input of my Pioneer 5060 plasma via a Monoprice 5x1 switcher.


----------



## srmindy (Dec 29, 2006)

rpjonesga said:


> I thought of that as well. When I hooked up the HR 20 to my Panasonic 50 inch plasma, there were no problems. Since the HR 20 works fine on my Sharp with component video and but not HDMI, the problem must be with my HDMI connection on the Sharp. I had previously attached another HDMI cable to the Sharp and still had the same problem. I guess that I will have to utilize my Best Buy extended warranty.





rpjonesga said:


> Earl,
> 
> I don't know if my problems are related to the new software or not. My issue has to do with 720 and 1080 resolution through the HDMI cable. The picture in both of those settings are messed up. In 720, the picture is snowy and pushed to the right on my LCD. In 1080, the picture is split into a bunch of green lines and you cannot even see the picture. When I switch over to component video, there are no problems at all. These picture issues are on only one of my two HR 20s. The unit with the problem is hooked up to a Sharp LCD. The HR 20 with no problems is hooked up to a Panasonic 50 inch plasma.


I have the exact same issue with my Sharp LC-32DA5U and wanted to mention that I had no problems at all using HDMI prior to the 0x10b release, which I received with the national roll-out on 12/20. Therefore, I was assuming this was related to the release and not my t.v. I will plan to switch to component for now, but hope that HDMI will be fixed in a future release.


----------



## O2BRich (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't know if this is a HDMI issue or not.

On Sunday while watching FOX pre-game show I turned on my surround sound receiver while still having the volumn turned up on the TV. I noticed that the audio was off from the TV. It sounded like and echo. The TV is connected by HDMI and the receiver is connected by composite (L&R cables) I have noticed audio synch problems on FOX pre-game show in the past both with the TV and receiver.


----------



## grand228 (Dec 29, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please post here, any HDMI issues you still have post 0x10B.
> 
> Please describe the problem...
> Your make and model of your TV.
> ...


 New problem: switching from Non HD channel to HD channel you get vertical line across screen. By switching to component input picture clears. After picture clears you can switch back to HDMI and picture is perfect.

HR20-700 connected to Tv via HDMI cable, Component cable no switches. TV Sharp AQUOS LC-26DA5U (wifes)


----------



## NCgeek (Oct 21, 2006)

I downloaded 10B (like Bravo) on 12/16 during the Santa-visit window.

I did not have any issues until Monday, 12/25.

I am having similar issues as some have mentioned earlier in the thread ...
after watching an HD channel (MPEG2), typically HBO or SHO, and placing the recorder in standby overnight upon starting the DVR the following day I only see a black screen. I do get channel banners and sometimes I will get MPEG4 local channels. If memory serves correctly, I have NATIVE turned ON and 480p, 480i, 720p, and 1080i marked active.

I updated the firmware on my Panasonic TH-42PX50U to version 1.27 dated 7/12/2006 after this started happening on 12/25.

My connections are as follows:

[ DIRECTV HR20 ]
\/
[Octava 5x1 HDMI Switch]
\/
[ Panasonic TH-42PX50U ]​
During a call to D* for another reason, I mentioned that I had to reset my DVR earlier during the day. The CSR asked me to hold and then I was suddenly talking to a Tech Rep. That person didn't know what to do so he sent me to a L2 Tech Rep. The L2 Rep said that the only thing he knew to do was format the HD and if that didn't work they were going to send a new box.

And these are the days of our DVR laden lives.

-Keith


----------



## cooperspad (Dec 29, 2006)

I have four HR20s connected to three different TVs (50" Panasonic plasma, 40" Panasonic plasma, and 30" Sharp LCD). All four units have 0x10b now installed. Since the new software installed, I have had periodic problems with the "black screen" described by others in earlier threads on two of the four units. Consistent with other threads, the Channel Guide and On-Screen Menu work fine, but there is no video output on most channels (with the exception of some local and/or HD channels). I tried replaying recorded programs when this problem occurred, and those recorded shows also did not have any output signal. In each instance, one or more re-boots was required to fix the problem.

I find the red-button and/or power reset reboots to be like playing Russion Roullette. In some cases, a unit will boot back up within as little as 10 minutes. However, about 50% of the time, I have had individual units get stuck at the guide download stage and not get past that point...even when left for 24 hours or longer. It seems inconsistent and the problem has periodically impacted every one of my units. I have tried to resolve this by leaving the unit in the boot stage uninterrupted and by rebooting multiple times...I can not identify any consistent reason why the problem occurs or what resolves it, but eventually they always come back up...

On a minor point, I also have noticed the same problem others have seen when selecting favorite channels. You can only scroll down, not up. That is a consistent issue on each of my units.


----------



## seattledvr (Nov 9, 2006)

early this week lost use of the arrows & select buttons - remote was fine - it worked fine on my other H20 - did a unit reset of the problem unit - fixed the problem for now

today - same unit would freeze if you paused live TV - only way to unfreeze picture was to change the channel - which means you lose your buffer - could pause recorded shows fine - just problems with live TV - reset fixed it for now


----------



## bubbadawg (Oct 12, 2006)

btmccain said:


> For whatever reason my caller ID hasn't worked since Christmas Eve and I have rebooted several times........


My Caller ID has never worked including the most recent update.


----------



## Sport73 (Sep 28, 2006)

I've been very pleased with the performance of both my HR20's since the delivery of 0x10b. I was an early critic, and still think the box has a way to go before being as reliable and user-friendly as the Tivo, but it's been performing very well of late.

I identified a problem between my Hitachi 50VS810 HDTV and the HR20 which would leave me without a picture on initial power on; turns out the HR20 has to be on for a few seconds (at least) prior to the TV coming on if set to that HDMI input, otherwise it (the TV) doesn't 'sense' the HDMI signal or the 'hand-shake' fails.

I use a Harmony 880 remote, which has the unfortunate limitation of not letting you set the 'power up' order of components for a given activity. I had the HR20 set to turn off whenever not in use, which was required in order to use the 50VS810's annoying 'shared' HDTV inputs (Input 1 is both COMPONENT and HDMI, where HDMI takes precedence when present) for my Ninteno Wii as well. 

I now set it to stay on at all times UNLESS I select the "Play Wii" activity, which sends a POWER OFF command to the HR20 upon commencing and a POWER ON command to the HR20 when exiting. This seems to have solved the problem with the HDMI and power up.

No missed recordings lately. I like the ability to record a PPV without paying for it, instead confirming a purchase upon watching. The speed of the unit is still its strongest feature. In addition, the local HDTV signals here in West Palm Beach appear to have been worked out as I'm getting a very satisfactory picture now on my HD locals (that couldn't be said a few weeks ago, with the stuttering and pixelization). I'm pleased enough with the picture that I'm not concerned about using OTA anymore.

All in all, I'm finally settling into the ENJOY the programming mode of use rather than the WRESTLE with the unit mode. My fingers are crossed that my good luck holds and that the HR20 continues to improve.


----------



## jclark (Oct 4, 2006)

I have not been able to watch television this week, so I just now sat down to watch. Out of the six things I recorded, 5 had the unwatchable bug. 3 shows on HDNet, 1 on HBO HD, and one on BBC America.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have had another series of lockups and have called D* to have the unit replaced. They agreed that I have more then enough documented lockup problems to qualify, so I will have a new HR20 by Friday. We'll see if that helps with my lockups.


----------



## legacydoor (Dec 13, 2006)

Caller Id.

I lost Caller Id on 1 of my Hr20's right away and the second quit working about 2 weeks after I used the Santa download windoe for ox10b.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

Had another HDMI issue last evening. I had Samsung replace the logic board in the TV since it was having problems with other HDMI equip. This is the first since the replacement. I have switched HDMI cables just in case. Screen freezes, then turns green then white then black. The only solution is to unplug the HDMI cable, wait and plug it back in to re-sync.

Software 10xb
TV: Samsung HL-S7178W


----------



## UenI (Sep 28, 2006)

I recently switched over from component to HDMI, directly to a Sharp Aquos LC-37D90U for video only; audio is still connected via TOS optical to a Denon 3802 receiver. Since switching, I consistently have DD audio problems with the local (MPEG 4) HD channels. The center channel completely drops out, and sound is only output to the L/R front speakers. The Denon indicates 6.1 surround, but there is no center channel. If I switch to a MPEG 2 HD channel, the DD output is correct (full surround sound).

I had this problem intermittently prior to switching to HDMI. Now it is consistent.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

Sorry -- not an HDMI problem .. post deleted.


----------



## Intex (Sep 5, 2006)

Issues:

1. New Issue: I change format Resolution to 1080i on the receiver, and after 1 minute it changes to 480, I can not read the text at bottom of screen, and then the FF arrows only show 2 arrows at a time, not 1 or 3 or 4!!!
2.. Blue screen on channel 8 CBS HD 01/02/2007

HDMI connection to Marantz Plasma.


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok. New issue - BSOD - on my HDMI box. Turned it on this AM got data guide and menu functions work but no picture on any channel. The box was not turned on for 24 hours prior to this happening - turned off on an SD MPEG 2 channel local. Connected via HDMI and component but only component TV on at time of issue.

Did menu reset and 4 minutes later back to pic and sound. First time ever an issue with this box. New since 0x10b. Same issue affects my component box downstairs.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, this reminds me of the "old" SCSI voodoo days... 

Anyways, it appears that I can now hook up the HR20 via the Monoprice 5x1 (v2.1) switch with the original Sony HDMI cable that I purchased when I got my Sony KD-34XBR960. Left it on for over an hour without any problems...

So, now I'm wondering if the problem is the Sony KD-34XBR960, the HR20 (0x10b), or cabling... 

Here's the diagram:

HR20 <-> Sony cable <-> 5x1 #1 <-> 3' Blue Jeans cable <-> 960

Odd thing, I can connect my new Oppo Digital DV-981DV via the same BJ cable direct with no problem at 1080i, but going through another cable to the 5x1 is a no go. No video after the loading disc animation. I'm in contact with Oppo over this particular issue.


----------



## turbo_oasis (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello all...my 1st post here

The only issue I am experiencing is that 2 of my locals do not show up (ABC 8 and PBS 5) any other Reno/Carson City area members experincing this?


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

turbo_oasis said:


> Hello all...my 1st post here
> 
> The only issue I am experiencing is that 2 of my locals do not show up (ABC 8 and PBS 5) any other Reno/Carson City area members experincing this?


Try posting here, this is an HDMI issue thread, you will get a better response.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

turbo_oasis said:


> Hello all...my 1st post here
> 
> The only issue I am experiencing is that 2 of my locals do not show up (ABC 8 and PBS 5) any other Reno/Carson City area members experincing this?


If you are referring to OTA, you might want to know that the Reno PBS station does not broadcast in digital. They are barely at the level of a college TV station. As for KOLO, I have no idea...


----------



## JBDM (Dec 24, 2006)

jfm said:


> Since you didn't list unplugging TV, you may try it if you haven't done it. My Sony required me to unplug the TV (for a minute) to reset the TV HDMI port (apparently the HDMI circuit is still powered when the TV is off). This cleared up my problem.


I tried the unplugging trick and it didn't work either. Still no HDMI output to my 50" Panny.


----------



## nctengr (Dec 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please post here, any HDMI issues you still have post 0x10B.
> 
> Please describe the problem...
> Your make and model of your TV.
> ...


Same issue here in 0x10b as in 0xFA. Connected via HDMI to my Samsung LCD, I get the TV error of "Not Supported Mode" when attempting to transmit 480i from the HR20. My TV obviously supports 480i since my H20 transmits properly via HDMI. No issues with component connected. (As a matter of fact, I had to figure that HDMI was the culprit when the installer was here).

I have to deselect 480i as a supported resolution which forces the HR20 to transmit all 480i broadcasts in 480p and hence, a double conversion. (Yes, I like Native which allows my TV to perform only one conversion to my TVs native resolution, despite the lag in channel changing).

I know this is an HD box, but the majority of content is still SD and I'd rather have only one conversion with SD content.


----------



## lyalem (Jan 8, 2007)

New User to the Forum here, sorry if this repeats. Got a Soyo TV (from shopnbc.com) for Christmas. Also went HD with Directv- HR20-700. When the two are hooked up via HDMI cable the sound is out of sync with the video. When hooked up via Component and separate audio all is fine, but the picture quality isn't as good. Is this a known problem? Any way to troubleshoot or fix? I'm not sure what software version my HR20 is, but it was just installed yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Ready to start worrying with greater sophistication? HDMI 1.3 compatibility will be babbled about a great deal at CES -- whether it's true or not.

Cripes.


----------



## Rambler (Nov 9, 2006)

No issues with my setup - HR20 HDMI to Pioneer Elite VSX80-TXV receiver (my HDMI switcher) into my Pioneer PDP-5050HD 50" plasma.


----------



## Intex (Sep 5, 2006)

Earl:

IS anyone else experiencing audio stuttering lasting approx. 5-10 seconds, once or twice EVERY minute during HD local broadcasts?

This is a relateively new bug for me, and it has made watching any HD local (CBS,ABC,NBC, Etc) futile.

And this was the only reason alot of us upgraded to the HR20?
IS DirecTV aware of this???


----------



## lagsun (Jan 5, 2007)

Not sure I have the right thread but I have the following setup:

HR20-700 DVR connected to an Onkyo 674 receiver via HDMI
674 connected to Samsung LN-S4095 LCD via HDMI
On the Onkyo, HDMI audio to TV is turned on
On the HR20, Dolby is turned on

For some reason I can only get audio to passthrough the HDMI from the Onkyo to the Samsung on non-HD channels. On HD stations I get no audio unless I go to the HR20 and turn Dolby off. 

Any thoughts? Is this a Onkyo problem or a HR20 problem. I don't think it's an issue with the Samsung but I could be wrong.

Thanks,
John


----------



## normste325 (Jan 15, 2007)

I am a newbie member so apologies if I am posting in wrong place. 

I have a HR20-700 HDMI connected to Yamaha RX-V1700 Reciever which is in turn HDMI to Mitsubishi Diamond Series DLP WD-57831 TV. Sofware level is 0x10b.

I am occasionally losing audio completely when I change channels, I am also losing audio when HD channels go to commercials! Problem is overcome by turning Dolby Digital OFF on the HR20. I can recover audio by chaging RES on front of HR20 or by changing the effect selection (Entertainment-Movie for example) on the Yamaha. 

Feels like DD is losing its way from the HR20 to the reciever. As I have no issues with DVD connected same way I suspect the HR20 rather than the Yamaha. I have even tried an optical link to reciever from HR20 in case it was an HDMI issue. 

Any ideas , thoughts? I have DirecTV tech coming out as they suspect the box is defective but wanted to get any collective wisdom in case this is a "known issue".


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

normste325 said:


> I am a newbie member so apologies if I am posting in wrong place.
> 
> I have a HR20-700 HDMI connected to Yamaha RX-V1700 Reciever which is in turn HDMI to Mitsubishi Diamond Series DLP WD-57831 TV. Sofware level is 0x10b.
> 
> ...


One of the things mentioned for this trouble has actually been to leave DD "ON". Instead of your Receiver setting to AUTO decode the signal, force it as always ON. More audio fixes are on the way, hopefully soon as they feel 0x119 is stable enough to roll. More fixes on the way.

Also, :welcome_s to the Forums!


----------



## normste325 (Jan 15, 2007)

Coffey77 said:


> One of the things mentioned for this trouble has actually been to leave DD "ON". Instead of your Receiver setting to AUTO decode the signal, force it as always ON. More audio fixes are on the way, hopefully soon as they feel 0x119 is stable enough to roll. More fixes on the way.
> 
> Also, :welcome_s to the Forums!


Thanks. Looks like this one may be down to Yamaha, seems there is a firmware update to the reciever that addresses how it interfaces with the HR20. Will post what happens once I figure out how to upgrade it. DirectV have offered to swap the HR20 in case it is their problem but I will do the Yamaha first.


----------

